# Mount Saint Mary’s Revisit, Leeds, December 2012



## Wakey Lad (Dec 16, 2012)

Mount St Mary's is one of the architectural treasures of the city of Leeds. It is a grade two (starred) listed building dating from 1853. The laying of the foundation stone was an act of faith in itself as the founders of the church, the missionary order of the Oblates of Mary Immaculate had little idea as to where the money was to be found to complete the building. The church stands high on the crest of Richmond Hill and can be seen from many parts of the city. The slope below the church had been known for hundreds of years as 'the Bank'.

For many, Mount St Mary's is the Famine Church, the original chapel was established at a time when Ireland was only beginning to recover from the Great Hunger brought on by the failure of the potato crop in successive years from 1845 to 1851. Hundreds of families, many of them suffering from the effects of starvation and 'famine fever, found some in what became Mount St Mary's parish.

The story of how the church came to be established in the first place, on the initiative of men from the neighbouring St Saviour's Anglican church who were received into the Roman Catholic Church is more than just a footnote in English Church history. These were the people who persuaded the Oblates of Mary Immaculate to establish a chapel in Richmond Street, the Bank.

It is impossible to calculate the contribution that Mount St Mary's made in creating a community out of the mass of desperate refugees who found themselves living on the Bank or in other parts of the parish. It was not just the ministrations of the clergy that went to forge this new community. It was the work carried out in caring for the sick and the poor, the setting up of the schools and the orphanage. Most of the latter work being carried out by the Sisters of the Holy Family. One must not forget either, the sodalities and societies within the parish that did so much to bind the community together. Despite the widespread poverty and deprivation that persisted so long, it became a community with a strong identity and contributed so much to the development of the city of Leeds.

During the 1970's and 80's the congregation dwindled and the cost of keeping the church open wasn't feasible. The church closed it's doors for the last time in 1989 and was deconsecrated by the Catholic church. 

A quick revisit for me this one, promised myself a bit of time out from derping but as I was passing…………..Anyhow it’s a reeeet good place this so get yourselves down























 





 

 













 







Thanks for looking folks - Have a grand Christmas, see ya all soon ​


----------



## wherever i may roam (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice....


----------



## cuboard (Dec 16, 2012)

Great set from here lots of great details in the photos, the second one is a banger!


----------



## birdinanaviary (Dec 17, 2012)

Still love her  
Well done for getting in again

I shall give u 50p for a good attempt so let's call it quits yeh?


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 17, 2012)

well good boss. Is it still hard as shit to get in?


----------



## bridlad (Dec 17, 2012)

my dad was born and raised on Tab street, adjacent to Mount St Marys, he tells some fantastic childhood stories of playing around the church, i recently bought him a book full of history on st marys and tab street.


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 17, 2012)

Really nice shots of the good ol' potato church


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ace photos of a superb building,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank goid for that - The sleepless nights ive had over that 50p 




birdinanaviary said:


> Still love her
> Well done for getting in again
> 
> I shall give u 50p for a good attempt so let's call it quits yeh?


----------



## Wakey Lad (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes its still the comedy entry lol!



mrtoby said:


> well good boss. Is it still hard as shit to get in?


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice one Wakey  Always a pleasure to see this awesome Church. Fab shots to go with it too mate


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 17, 2012)

Thats just amazing, a bit too far for me but it's certainly somewhere I'd love to see for myself.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful place!! 
Well done for getting in and managing some seriously awesome shots of such a beautiful building, shame to see places like this in such a state.


----------



## peterc4 (Dec 19, 2012)

very nice, in quite good nick too


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 19, 2012)

lovely shots! what an incredible place!


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 19, 2012)

this is very nice mate thanks for sharing il have to get to this soon


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 21, 2012)

Stunning shots! I have wanted to see this place for such a long time, heard it was a bugger to get in though! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 2, 2013)

That's bloody incredible!


----------



## rwalton159 (Jan 19, 2013)

Awesome 

Why are such places allowed to rot away? What's the point in listing them if they're not preserved.


----------

